# Hudson River Fish-In Part II



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings All!

Just got off the telephone with Moe's Bait & Tackle. They verified that shorts and catfish are making up the bulk of the Hudson catch, with a few "keepers" coming in and no big fish. They're not expecting any major changes until the end of the month because of cold water temps. You can check out the photos in the gallery for more evidence of the big stripers the Hudson gives up both in the Spring and the Fall.

So how about a Hudson Fish-In in late September/early October? I know that big stripers are scarce that time of the year down MD/DE/VA way. Let's have some input....


----------

